# Gator Glide



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

I wanted to help the bottom of my boat so I researched a couple products and chose GatorGlide (www.gatorglide.com). If you do purchase from them, be sure to transfer the paint to another container as I had 2 of their half gallon conainers leak.

One of the determining factors for me was I didn't want to have to remove my motor and flip the boat over.  Today, my brother in law and I started the project. With a little red neck engineering, we were able to get the boat up and off the trailer. 

























We sanded the bottom of the boat with 100 grit sand paper and then cleaned it with acetone. We then taped off the edges and rolled the GatorGlide on.

























We painted on 4 coats and it looks great. 

















I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Should have went all the way up the front. Looks good


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks pretty good Jeff. 

Im lookin at buying a boat right now, so maybe youcan tell me a little more.

How long is your boat? And do you think that 2 gallons was too much, too little, or just right?

I'd like to hear a follow-up later this season to hear about how well it holds up and if you like it


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

If that stuff is a slippery as some of the other brands, be prepared to slide sideways on sharp turns. The stuff is awesome, and will increase your speed and make it easier to drag your boat back in to the water after sliding up on the bank during a turn. Looks like a nice job!
R


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Bax* said:


> Looks pretty good Jeff.
> 
> Im lookin at buying a boat right now, so maybe youcan tell me a little more.
> 
> ...


Bax,

I have an 18' x 51" Excel. I actually bought only a half gallon but they sent me a replacement half when the first bottle leaked. I still have half a bottle left. Hopefully our prep works pays off and it lasts a long time.

R,

Hopefully I can keep the brown side down


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Looks good Jeff, I have heard good things about Gator Glide. Now that you have practice rolling that on I'm sure I could find another boat for you to do. :O•-:


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

Did you do the G2 or G4? Did you use their primer?


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

I was able to pick up some G2. I really liked the brown Jeff did so I copied him ;-) I found a quick and easy way to lift my boat. Sure beats clearing everything out.[attachment=0:sko6omto]uploadfromtaptalk1347388965743.jpg[/attachment:sko6omto] floating boat. I took it to the B.R. Found some shallow islands & stuck it until it wouldn't budge. Hoped out ti water barely over my foot, spun the front around with one hand. Pulled it a boat length, so I could bury the prop where I stopped going in. 2 feet later and I was on step. Slick stuff. I'm satisfied with it. Lets just see what happens after tge abuse I put it through this season.


----------

